# Pullman bread



## PieSusan (Dec 9, 2008)

Trip down memory lane:
Hough Bakery use to make these pullman loafs that were excellent for making canapes and these breads called for a special pan. It was a metal rectangular pan with a lid, so that the bread baked into a perfect rectangular shape. I have recently seen them on the Internet.

One of these days, I will have to get one.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

I've seen those pans on KA's site. Some kind of funky name I don't remember. I wondered what they were used for.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 9, 2008)

"Pain de Mie". $45. Yowza


----------



## Katie H (Dec 9, 2008)

I have two pain de mie pans.  One from King Arthur (many, many years ago) and a longer, commercial one I bought on eBay.

Love to make pullman bread.  It's perfect for grilled cheese sandwiches and French toast.

I have a second commercial pan I want to put on eBay because my larger one came as part of a pair.  I don't need three.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 9, 2008)

You can buy them for a lot less. E-mail me and I will send you a link--commercial pan for $30.


----------

